# Wife doing paid modelling



## Jandasmythe

My wife has been doing some lingerie modelling to earn a little extra cash, I was really surprised when she told me that her friend had been doing it and she would like to try it and make some extra cash. My wife is not the most adventurous when it comes to sex etc so although at first I found the idea quite erotic I’m not sure how I feel about it now she’s been doing it a while and has recently admitted that the poses she’s been doing lately have been a little bit “sexier” than just lingerie as they pay her more to be as she puts it, “A little more daring”. She swears no sex or other people are involved but some of the things she’s done she wouldn’t even consider if I asked her to do them. She insists she only poses solo wearing the things they give her to wear and posing the way they tell her and it’s just “posing”. I’m wondering what other husbands think. I was ok when I thought it was just lingerie but although she says it’s pretty much the same, I’m not sure I feel it is. Am I over reacting ?


----------



## ccpowerslave

Would not be in favor of my wife doing it. I thought about it more and if she really wanted professional photos I would hire a photographer to use my own equipment so they never had anything with the images on it.


----------



## Enigma32

I've known ladies who got involved in this sort of thing. I think that if it is left unchecked, in a few years your wife will barely even be the same person you married. She will find that she earns more and more money by doing more and more things. I'd be extremely alarmed, were I you.


----------



## Tasorundo

Ask to see them?


----------



## sokillme

Jandasmythe said:


> My wife has been doing some lingerie modelling to earn a little extra cash, I was really surprised when she told me that her friend had been doing it and she would like to try it and make some extra cash. My wife is not the most adventurous when it comes to sex etc so although at first I found the idea quite erotic I’m not sure how I feel about it now she’s been doing it a while and has recently admitted that the poses she’s been doing lately have been a little bit “sexier” than just lingerie as they pay her more to be as she puts it, “A little more daring”. She swears no sex or other people are involved but some of the things she’s done she wouldn’t even consider if I asked her to do them. She insists she only poses solo wearing the things they give her to wear and posing the way they tell her and it’s just “posing”. I’m wondering what other husbands think. I was ok when I thought it was just lingerie but although she says it’s pretty much the same, I’m not sure I feel it is. Am I over reacting ?





> she wouldn’t even consider if I asked her to do them.


Yeah, no I would not be cool with this.

Besides this if they are sexy picks she is selling her sexuality. Nope I would not be cool with this in my marriage. 

Danger, danger...

You better get strong real quick.


----------



## Jandasmythe

T


Enigma32 said:


> I've known ladies who got involved in this sort of thing. I think that if it is left unchecked, in a few years your wife will barely even be the same person you married. She will find that she earns more and more money by doing more and more things. I'd be extremely alarmed, were I you.


Thats kind of what worries me, I was fine with just her in underwear posing. I thought her doing it was quite sexy and a bit of a turn on but she’s already let them photograph her in ways I would never have thought she’d have willingly done but she doesn’t see the things they’ve asked her to do as really that different.


----------



## sokillme

Jandasmythe said:


> T
> 
> Thats kind of what worries me, I was fine with just her in underwear posing. I thought her doing it was quite sexy and a bit of a turn on but she’s already let them photograph her in ways I would never have thought she’d have willingly done but she doesn’t see the things they’ve asked her to do as really that different.


Dude it's really hard to be the husband of a wife who sells her sexuality. There is nothing wrong with that. You are fine with NOT being OK with that. Particularly if this was not the deal you agreed upon going into it.

Look if were me I would be like this --

You can sell your sexuality to make money, or you an be my wife, but you can't be both. 

And that would be the end of the conversation.


----------



## Jandasmythe

ccpowerslave said:


> Would not be in favor of my wife doing it. I thought about it more and if she really wanted professional photos I would hire a photographer to use my own equipment so they never had anything with the images on it.


Its not really about having professional photos for her, it’s the cash for doing it and I think also to a large part, the thrill of doing it for her. She just sees it as “harmless” as that’s the way her friend who also does it described it to her.


----------



## Torninhalf

What is the extra she is doing?


----------



## ccpowerslave

Jandasmythe said:


> Its not really about having professional photos for her, it’s the cash for doing it and I think also to a large part, the thrill of doing it for her. She just sees it as “harmless” as that’s the way her friend who also does it described it to her.


Yeah I get that. If my wife wanted extra money I think I’d rather go dig ditches than have her selling racy photos.

Was trying to come up with any scenario where I would be ok with it.


----------



## ConanHub

Sounds like one of your boundaries has been crossed. So what are you going to do about it?

I wouldn't want my wife doing it mostly because it could bite us in the buttocks if the photos got into the wrong hands and that would be a very easy thing to happen.

Coworkers, kids and others would be fun to deal with seeing my wife like that.

I have no insecurities about it but the repercussions and consequences certainly need to be considered.

I'm not sure what kind of posing you're talking about but that sounds even worse if they got out and I definitely wouldn't want my wife being told to pose in a sexually provoking way so a crew could capture it.

There would be a marriage possibly on the chopping block if it were me and some very terrified photographers who would be making sure she wasn't with me anymore before working with her again.


----------



## Al_Bundy

It's not for the money it's for the attention. Why does she need sexual attention from other men? Plus you're her husband, call me old school but it's very disrespectful towards you.


----------



## Married but Happy

IMO, I'd have no issues with this if the photo shoot environment is run professionally. I might ask to visit a shoot to be sure I'm comfortable with the situation.


----------



## sokillme

How long has she been friends with this person?


----------



## sokillme

Do some research on this friend. Including a reverse image search. See if some of these pictures are out there on the internet and what else you find. Bet it's a lot more then you are being led to believe. Also find out who the photographer is and see what kind of work he has out there. 

How old is your wife?


----------



## Mr.Married

Go visit the shoot.... seems like an easy solution. If someone says you can’t go then you have your answer


----------



## SunCMars

Shoot, look at the photos.

Find out, and see where they are published.

What starts out as skimpy wear, soon disappears in the cracks.


----------



## Jandasmythe

Torninhalf said:


> What is the extra she is doing?


It’s not so much “extras” as I feel that what she’s doing has changed and she feels it’s still what we agreed.

when she started they had her dress in lingerie outfits like for example a bra, panties, suspender belt and high heels. She’d pose in those in various poses then remove her bra and pose some more then at the end they’d have her pull her panties a bit to the side but as she was quite hairy I figured you couldn’t see much so it was ok and our sex life did improve a lot.

Then recently for example, they had her dress in just a nylon body stocking and high heels and do some poses in a big armchair, ending up with her with one leg over each arm which basically would leave everything exposed. They then offered her some extra cash to shave herself bare and then hold herself open a little in some more poses.

I feel this is different but she insists she is still just posing in lingerie and flashing her ***** a bit which I agreed to and found a bit of a thrill knowing she was doing that.


----------



## Al_Bundy

"but some of the things she’s done she wouldn’t even consider if I asked her to do them. "

That is a problem. She won't do them for you, but will for money. Dude.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Tasorundo said:


> Ask to see them?


This should’ve been the case from the very beginning. 0P, you should be seeing every photo taken of her. I don’t understand how this wasn’t already a requirement...


----------



## Jandasmythe

sokillme said:


> How long has she been friends with this person?


20 years or more


----------



## happyhusband0005

Jandasmythe said:


> My wife has been doing some lingerie modelling to earn a little extra cash, I was really surprised when she told me that her friend had been doing it and she would like to try it and make some extra cash. My wife is not the most adventurous when it comes to sex etc so although at first I found the idea quite erotic I’m not sure how I feel about it now she’s been doing it a while and has recently admitted that the poses she’s been doing lately have been a little bit “sexier” than just lingerie as they pay her more to be as she puts it, “A little more daring”. She swears no sex or other people are involved but some of the things she’s done she wouldn’t even consider if I asked her to do them. She insists she only poses solo wearing the things they give her to wear and posing the way they tell her and it’s just “posing”. I’m wondering what other husbands think. I was ok when I thought it was just lingerie but although she says it’s pretty much the same, I’m not sure I feel it is. Am I over reacting ?


What is the purpose of the shoots? Is it for catalogue, Victoria Secret type stuff or is it for soft porn sites? If she's dealing with Photographers who are just reselling the photos to whoever for whatever than your wife's pictures on now all over porn sites. If they are for specific legit commercial clients that might be OK but from the way you describe the posing getting sexier and sexier this does not sound legit, your wife could be in the porn industry without knowing it.


----------



## Jandasmythe

DudeInProgress said:


> This should’ve been the case from the very beginning. 0P, you should be seeing every photo taken of her. I don’t understand how this wasn’t already a requirement...


I have seen a lot of the photos and was ok with the things she was doing till very recently but where as I see them as different she sees them as just more of the same type of thing


----------



## DudeInProgress

Mr.Married said:


> Go visit the shoot.... seems like an easy solution. If someone says you can’t go then you have your answer


I’m trying to wrap my head around how he hasn’t already done this or how it wasn’t a required prerequisite in the first place.

Of course, that’s after I tried to wrap my head around how it seemed like a good idea to allow it in the first place.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Jandasmythe said:


> It’s not so much “extras” as I feel that what she’s doing has changed and she feels it’s still what we agreed.
> 
> when she started they had her dress in lingerie outfits like for example a bra, panties, suspender belt and high heels. She’d pose in those in various poses then remove her bra and pose some more then at the end they’d have her pull her panties a bit to the side but as she was quite hairy I figured you couldn’t see much so it was ok and our sex life did improve a lot.
> 
> Then recently for example, they had her dress in just a nylon body stocking and high heels and do some poses in a big armchair, ending up with her with one leg over each arm which basically would leave everything exposed. They then offered her some extra cash to shave herself bare and then hold herself open a little in some more poses.
> 
> I feel this is different but she insists she is still just posing in lingerie and flashing her *** a bit which I agreed to and found a bit of a thrill knowing she was doing that.


Ok so the real question is are you ok that your wife is doing porn still shoots. This is not "Modeling" it's for the purpose of the pics going on porn sites. I really hope you don't have kids. One person, a kids friend a parent of a new friend does a reverse photo lookup or something and the related images pop up now, your mom is a porn model.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Apparently it’s more that “she’s not the most adventurous when it comes to sex“ - with YOU.

You have a serious issue here my friend and I would suggest it to things need to happen immediately.
1. She gives you full details on every single shoot she’s done (who, where, when, what, how, where are the pictures ended up, etc) and you do some research.
2. Tell her it stops now. You thought you’d be OK with it at first, but based on what you’ve learned, and further consideration, you’re not comfortable with your wife doing it. She is free to continue this risqué modeling, but not if she wants to continue to be your wife.

You need to take control of this immediately or it will end up eating you.


----------



## Jandasmythe

happyhusband0005 said:


> Ok so the real question is are you ok that your wife is doing porn still shoots. This is not "Modeling" it's for the purpose of the pics going on porn sites. I really hope you don't have kids. One person, a kids friend a parent of a new friend does a reverse photo lookup or something and the related images pop up now, your mom is a porn model.


I was ok when it seemed “soft” and it was just nice undies then topless then a quick flash when you couldn’t really see much. Now the outfits and poses seem much more exposing to me but she claims she’s still just going as far as we agreed and showing the same “bits” to the camera.

we don’t have kids so that’s not an issue


----------



## Al_Bundy

DudeInProgress said:


> Apparently it’s more that “she’s not the most adventurous when it comes to sex“ - with YOU.
> 
> Do you have a serious issue here my friend and I would suggest it to things need to happen immediately.
> 1. She gives you full details on every single shoot she’s done (who, where, when, what, how, where are the pictures ended up, etc) and you do some research.
> 2. Tell her it stops now. You thought you’d be OK with it at first, but based on what you’ve learned, and further consideration, you’re not comfortable with your wife doing it. She is free to continue this risqué modeling, but not if she wants to continue to be your wife.
> 
> You need to take control of this immediately or it will end up eating you.



1000% Agree!

He'll definitely need to do research because no way will she fess up to everything. There's a very good chance this has gone past just solo pics a long time ago

Listen OP, I know it sounds like everyone is coming down on you, it's not personal man. This is a HUGE problem and we are trying to get you to open your eyes up so that you don't get run over by that bus headed straight for you.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Jandasmythe said:


> It’s not so much “extras” as I feel that what she’s doing has changed and she feels it’s still what we agreed.
> 
> when she started they had her dress in lingerie outfits like for example a bra, panties, suspender belt and high heels. She’d pose in those in various poses then remove her bra and pose some more then at the end they’d have her pull her panties a bit to the side but as she was quite hairy I figured you couldn’t see much so it was ok and our sex life did improve a lot.
> 
> Then recently for example, they had her dress in just a nylon body stocking and high heels and do some poses in a big armchair, ending up with her with one leg over each arm which basically would leave everything exposed. They then offered her some extra cash to shave herself bare and then hold herself open a little in some more poses.
> 
> I feel this is different but she insists she is still just posing in lingerie and flashing her *** a bit which I agreed to and found a bit of a thrill knowing she was doing that.


Dude, you’re out of your ****ing mind to have allowed this to get to this point. 

The fact that she’s doing this at all, and then to be pushing the boundaries like this, indicates that she has little respect for you. The fact that she is apparently more sexually adventurous with strangers and a camera for money isn’t just red flags or smoke, it’s an active dumpster fire.

You have a much bigger problem in your relationship dynamic that you need to get a handle on, fast. But it starts with stopping this crap immediately.


----------



## Al_Bundy

Is your dad alive? Ask him what he would do if you don't believe anyone on here.


----------



## happyhusband0005

These, soft porn people have a way of grooming models slowly, soon you will find out a recent shoot included a simulated gangbang, a few months later it's not simulated anymore. At least thats these peoples goal. I don't think people in the porn industry have a great track record as far as having successful marriages so that is something to consider. If you're cool with it, be cool with it, but if you're not don't try to be the cool easy going husband because eventually you'll be a mess.


----------



## ConanHub

Jandasmythe said:


> It’s not so much “extras” as I feel that what she’s doing has changed and she feels it’s still what we agreed.
> 
> when she started they had her dress in lingerie outfits like for example a bra, panties, suspender belt and high heels. She’d pose in those in various poses then remove her bra and pose some more then at the end they’d have her pull her panties a bit to the side but as she was quite hairy I figured you couldn’t see much so it was ok and our sex life did improve a lot.
> 
> Then recently for example, they had her dress in just a nylon body stocking and high heels and do some poses in a big armchair, ending up with her with one leg over each arm which basically would leave everything exposed. They then offered her some extra cash to shave herself bare and then hold herself open a little in some more poses.
> 
> I feel this is different but she insists she is still just posing in lingerie and flashing her *** a bit which I agreed to and found a bit of a thrill knowing she was doing that.


Hahaha! Ok so your wife is doing pornography and you were ok with it at a certain level.

Dude, you screwed up. Letting her get into pornography was a little less than brilliant.

I would never, for any reason, agree to my wife doing anything that yours has.

Better put the kabosh on this or you get what you deserve.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Jandasmythe said:


> I have seen a lot of the photos and was ok with the things she was doing till very recently but where as I see them as different she sees them as just more of the same type of thing


Doesn’t matter how she sees them, you’re not ok with it. (Also, she understands the difference perfectly well, she’s just rationalizing and gaslighting you).


----------



## ConanHub

Jandasmythe said:


> I was ok when it seemed “soft” and it was just nice undies then topless then a quick flash when you couldn’t really see much. Now the outfits and poses seem much more exposing to me but she claims she’s still just going as far as we agreed and showing the same “bits” to the camera.
> 
> we don’t have kids so that’s not an issue


LoL! You can't be this clueless. This gets out and careers and future kids are going to be affected.

Not to mention your marriage will implode because she is apparently on a slippery slope to showing her bits getting stretched by some man bits.🙄


----------



## Al_Bundy

ConanHub said:


> LoL! You can't be this clueless. This gets out and careers and future kids are going to be affected.
> 
> Not to mention your marriage will implode because she is apparently on a slippery slope to showing her bits getting stretched by some man bits.🙄


I think the stretching has already started


----------



## ConanHub

Al_Bundy said:


> I think the stretching has already started


Something is getting stretched here.😏


----------



## sokillme

Get a bunch of her friends photos and put them all over you computer then let your wife find them. The when your wife has a hard time with it ask her what the big deal is. 

Seriously though, your too nice.


----------



## anchorwatch

I find it odd you haven't had this talk with her already...


----------



## Al_Bundy

ConanHub said:


> Something is getting stretched here.😏


I think we're too late for this one. Too bad he didn't post the day she first mentioned it.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Al_Bundy said:


> I think we're too late for this one. Too bad he didn't post the day she first mentioned it.


I’d say there’s hope, for now. It’s still plausible that nothing more has happened YET. 

OP, we’re trying to help you and we are looking out for your best interests. You need to take action immediately. Like now. You need to put an immediate stop to the modeling. Then investigate how far it actually went.

* edited to add the following:
Didn’t you have a father or older brother or buddies who told you never ever marry a stripper? Same kind of thing here, never let your wife get involved in ANY kind of porn/sexual modeling.


----------



## Al_Bundy

DudeInProgress said:


> I’d say there’s hope, for now. It’s still plausible that nothing more has happened YET.
> 
> OP, we’re trying to help you and we are looking out for your best interests. You need to take action immediately. Like now. You need to put an immediate stop to the modeling. Then investigate how far it actually went.


Yeah but like you said he has to do something now! But even then there's the question of why she was ok with this in the first place? Why was she doing things for a stranger's money that she wouldn't do for her husband?

I mentioned in a red flags post that one of the red flags I missed was not looking at who her friends were. I think he's committed the same sin.


----------



## Benbutton

Jandasmythe said:


> I was ok when it seemed “soft” and it was just nice undies then topless then a quick flash when you couldn’t really see much. Now the outfits and poses seem much more exposing to me but she claims she’s still just going as far as we agreed and showing the same “bits” to the camera.
> 
> we don’t have kids so that’s not an issue


And herein lies the rabbit hole. Notice how they keep pushing for more, and she keeps giving? If it were me, I would have said hell no as I am not one to share my wife. You need to start asking yourself where this road is leading to, because from my viewpoint it's nowhere good.


----------



## Benbutton

DudeInProgress said:


> Doesn’t matter how she sees them, you’re not ok with it. (Also, she understands the difference perfectly well, she’s just rationalizing and gaslighting you).


Yep!! Some women have a knack for telling their SO's "it's not that big of a deal", "it's only about the money", or "he's just a guy friend of mine"...


----------



## frusdil

Jandasmythe said:


> We don’t have kids so that’s not an issue


Mate you are kidding yourself. Those pictures are out there, all over the internet - forever.

There's filthy sleazebags jerking off to YOUR WIFE on the daily. Your future sons high school mates could end up doing it too.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

Well, I will bet you $100 she has already been coaxed into doing the horizontal mamba with one of her patrons. You sir a foolish if you believe she has not crossed that line.


----------



## Evinrude58

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Well, I will bet you $100 she has already been coaxed into doing the horizontal mamba with one of her patrons. You sir a foolish if you believe she has not crossed that line.


Apparently OP is likely gonna be all for seeing his wife get banged by another dude. He’ll claim it’s”hot” and their sex life is the beat ever for a little while. Then disappears. Thea she’s gone.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Very often the first step to recruiting a new sex worker to groom is to have another woman "friend" pull them in. Use common sense. We're in the age of the internet when anyone can see full on porn for free. So who is going to be paying to just see someone dressed sexy? This is dangerous. Instead of finding it titillating, you need to take a stand on this before she ends up in some foreign country as somebody's slave. Or on her back in a cheap motel.

Let's say they are actually just putting her in sexy lingerie and have the rights to her photos. At a minimum if that was a legit deal, expect to see your wife being used on strip club billboards or on Craigslist as the fake prostitute photo. There's no way this isn't sex work.


----------



## Wolfman1968

Did you ever hear about the camel that gets his nose in the tent?


----------



## sokillme

This reminds me of that crazy Pastor women who became a Only Friends model, that is very clearly a women with bipolar disorder or some other mental illness. I suspect this is beginning of sever manic episode. You can see it in her eyes. Bet her husband was afraid to tell her to cut her **** out at first too, I am sure he was the nice guy passive type. I would have been telling her to cut her **** out when she was talking about becoming a pastor. You just can't be nice with some people it just doesn't work. Consequences is the only thing that will.

That women in the article will be dead of an overdose in 10 years, just watch.

OP your wife is going down the very same path.

One more time, you better get strong one way or another you will either have to confront her hard and put an end to this, and if not leave, or you will have to deal with the aftermath of the destruction she is going to cause in your life. Either way you won't be able to be passive anymore because the **** is coming and your wife is shoveling it.

Nice guys finish last.


----------



## RandomDude

Oh hell no!

F*** that!



Jandasmythe said:


> It’s not so much “extras” as I feel that what she’s doing has changed and she feels it’s still what we agreed.
> 
> when she started they had her dress in lingerie outfits like for example a bra, panties, suspender belt and high heels. She’d pose in those in various poses then remove her bra and pose some more then at the end they’d have her pull her panties a bit to the side but as she was quite hairy I figured you couldn’t see much so it was ok and our sex life did improve a lot.
> 
> Then recently for example, they had her dress in just a nylon body stocking and high heels and do some poses in a big armchair, ending up with her with one leg over each arm which basically would leave everything exposed. They then offered her some extra cash to shave herself bare and then hold herself open a little in some more poses.
> 
> I feel this is different but she insists she is still just posing in lingerie and flashing her *** a bit which I agreed to and found a bit of a thrill knowing she was doing that.


To each their own dude but no way for me.

If its some normal shoots that goes on a shopping catalogue sure but this is ****ing porn mate.


----------



## In Absentia

RandomDude said:


> Oh hell no!
> 
> F*** that!
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own dude but no way for me.
> 
> If its some normal shoots that goes on a shopping catalogue sure but this is ****ing porn mate.


Soft porn, I would say... if the OP is not happy, then he should make sure his wife understands it. Expect an upset wife, though.


----------



## manfromlamancha

This is a recipe for disaster - but I thought that at the outset without you getting to the part about more exposure of genitals etc. But as someone already said, to each their own! What is the modelling for ? Where do the pictures actually end up? In a porn magazine (those are a thing of the past)? On the internet? Do you have kids and what if they see them?


----------



## manfromlamancha

She might soon start charging you to see what others are clearly paying to see. Is that one of your fears?


----------



## In Absentia

manfromlamancha said:


> She might soon start charging you to see what others are clearly paying to see. Is that one of your fears?


----------



## Gabriel

I think you should attend one of the sessions. If the photographer doesn't allow it then make her quit on the spot.

If everyone is uncomfortable when you are there, make her quit on the spot.

Actually, just make quit on the spot.


----------



## Harold Demure

Have you thought about openly looking at porn to gauge how she reacts to that. If she objects then you point out what she is doing is no different.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Unless sharing your W is your bag, which I couldn't conceive the world in which I myself let that happen, you should nix this emphatically and quick.

Personally up close telling the crew and operator, and get a copy of any docs your W signed, for future use.

You know these are already on the internet somewhere right? 

That company, if is indeed a company, is grooming her for nudes and porn at some point.
That is the most likely situation.


----------



## SunCMars

Your wife has been captured.

Her curves and valleys, all pixelated.

Without a doubt, for the pleasure of others.

Most likely forever.

Oh well, not to fear...

She will be one of millions, so taken.

Beauty is fleeting, at least hers was captured in its prime.

I suspect, don't know....

She will be paid more to be groped, to be poked.
With real life penises.

This may already may be a done deal, only you don't know it.

Morality is lost by a skirt, a slip, a bra, a set of panties, a penis at a time.


----------



## snerg

Hold on a moment.

You said your wife is doing lingerie molding?
Now you're saying she's doing poses that are suggestive.

Then you have stated they are asking her to shave and she's doing more?

Come on.

This sounds like a few posts from telling us what her onlyfans link is.


----------



## ConanHub

The title is definitely misleading.


----------



## sokillme

Benbutton said:


> Yep!! Some women have a knack for telling their SO's "it's not that big of a deal", "it's only about the money", or "he's just a guy friend of mine"...


And they don't get to decide what is a big deal for you are not. This is an abusive way to treat your spouse.


----------



## jlg07

Jandasmythe said:


> It’s not so much “extras” as I feel that what she’s doing has changed and she feels it’s still what we agreed.
> 
> when she started they had her dress in lingerie outfits like for example a bra, panties, suspender belt and high heels. She’d pose in those in various poses then remove her bra and pose some more then at the end they’d have her pull her panties a bit to the side but as she was quite hairy I figured you couldn’t see much so it was ok and our sex life did improve a lot.
> 
> Then recently for example, they had her dress in just a nylon body stocking and high heels and do some poses in a big armchair, ending up with her with one leg over each arm which basically would leave everything exposed. They then offered her some extra cash to shave herself bare and then hold herself open a little in some more poses.
> 
> I feel this is different but she insists she is still just posing in lingerie and flashing her *** a bit which I agreed to and found a bit of a thrill knowing she was doing that.


Ok yeah NO F*CKING way would I put up with this.
You realize this is grooming her to be more comfortable with even MORE porn-like pics, don't you?
Of course I wouldn't have been ok with even the lingerie part.

Are you ok with your wife showing off her privates to the guys taking the pics AND whereever these pics are winding up? Those aren't catalog type stuff..


----------



## jlg07

Jandasmythe said:


> I have seen a lot of the photos and was ok with the things she was doing till very recently but where as I see them as different she sees them as just more of the same type of thing


Because they are grooming her to be more comfortable with more risque stuff. Soon she will be topless. Then nude, then....


----------



## jlg07

Jandasmythe said:


> I was ok when it seemed “soft” and it was just nice undies then topless then a quick flash when you couldn’t really see much. Now the outfits and poses seem much more exposing to me but she claims she’s still just going as far as we agreed and showing the same “bits” to the camera.
> 
> we don’t have kids so that’s not an issue


You ok with your/her parents seeing these pics? How about your buddies -- ok for them to see your wife nude?


----------



## Nailhead

Jandasmythe said:


> My wife has been doing some lingerie modelling to earn a little extra cash, I was really surprised when she told me that her friend had been doing it and she would like to try it and make some extra cash. My wife is not the most adventurous when it comes to sex etc so although at first I found the idea quite erotic I’m not sure how I feel about it now she’s been doing it a while and has recently admitted that the poses she’s been doing lately have been a little bit “sexier” than just lingerie as they pay her more to be as she puts it, “A little more daring”. She swears no sex or other people are involved but some of the things she’s done she wouldn’t even consider if I asked her to do them. She insists she only poses solo wearing the things they give her to wear and posing the way they tell her and it’s just “posing”. I’m wondering what other husbands think. I was ok when I thought it was just lingerie but although she says it’s pretty much the same, I’m not sure I feel it is. Am I over reacting ?


Your wife is being enticed with money. See a problem here? I do. Money can make a person do just about anything. What are the boundaries? Have you set any?


----------



## Nailhead

Jandasmythe said:


> Its not really about having professional photos for her, it’s the cash for doing it and I think also to a large part, the thrill of doing it for her. She just sees it as “harmless” as that’s the way her friend who also does it described it to her.


What else does the friend find harmless?


----------



## Nailhead

Jandasmythe said:


> It’s not so much “extras” as I feel that what she’s doing has changed and she feels it’s still what we agreed.
> 
> when she started they had her dress in lingerie outfits like for example a bra, panties, suspender belt and high heels. She’d pose in those in various poses then remove her bra and pose some more then at the end they’d have her pull her panties a bit to the side but as she was quite hairy I figured you couldn’t see much so it was ok and our sex life did improve a lot.
> 
> Then recently for example, they had her dress in just a nylon body stocking and high heels and do some poses in a big armchair, ending up with her with one leg over each arm which basically would leave everything exposed. They then offered her some extra cash to shave herself bare and then hold herself open a little in some more poses.
> 
> I feel this is different but she insists she is still just posing in lingerie and flashing her *** a bit which I agreed to and found a bit of a thrill knowing she was doing that.


Great. Soft core porn. Hard no from me if it was my wife.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

snerg said:


> Hold on a moment.
> 
> You said your wife is doing lingerie molding?
> Now you're saying she's doing poses that are suggestive.
> 
> Then you have stated they are asking her to shave and she's doing more?
> 
> Come on.
> 
> This sounds like a few posts from telling us what her onlyfans link is.


@snerg may have called it 🙄.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Jandasmythe said:


> I was ok when it seemed “soft” and it was just nice undies then topless then a quick flash when you couldn’t really see much. Now the outfits and poses seem much more exposing to me but she claims she’s still just going as far as we agreed and showing the same “bits” to the camera.
> 
> we don’t have kids so that’s not an issue


Would you like your wife to be gainfully employed going forward? Or would you like her potential employers to see these photos of her? Because they will. This is ridiculous. She's now in the sex trade.


----------



## Diana7

jlg07 said:


> Because they are grooming her to be more comfortable with more risque stuff. Soon she will be topless. Then nude, then....


He said she does go topless in some of them.


----------



## leftfield

Diana7 said:


> He said she does go topless in some of them.


He said that she is full on showing all her lady bits in some of them. This is what has gotten him upset.


----------



## happyhusband0005

I think it would be really helpful if the OP would post some of the pics so we could better judge if he should be concerned. 😈


----------



## ccpowerslave

happyhusband0005 said:


> I think it would be really helpful if the OP would post some of the pics so we could better judge if he should be concerned. 😈


I’m impressed with TAM it took this long for the inevitable. It was a good run!


----------



## Al_Bundy

I think the fact OP has left the building says it all. He's not going to do anything. Maybe he'll be back later posting about his wife cheating and he'll probably still be wanting to know how he can fix it.


----------



## Al_Bundy

Nailhead said:


> What else does the friend find harmless?


He should have paid attention to the kind of friends his wife keeps.


----------



## Evinrude58

Two kinds of men: guys that don’t want any person on the planet seeing their wife naked or looking at her in a lustful way, and those that get off on other men ogling and lusting for their wife. 
I’m in the former category.

make no mistake, being surrounded by men that are paying for pictures of her naked are most definitely interested in banging her. They have money and she likes money. Apparently you don’t bring in enough, OP.

get ready for the ILYBINILWY speech. I’d give it two months or less before you get that one.


----------



## DudeInProgress

DudeInProgress said:


> I’d say there’s hope, for now. It’s still plausible that nothing more has happened YET.
> 
> OP, we’re trying to help you and we are looking out for your best interests. You need to take action immediately. Like now. You need to put an immediate stop to the modeling. Then investigate how far it actually went.
> 
> * edited to add the following:
> *Didn’t you have a father or older brother or buddies who told you never ever marry a stripper? Same kind of thing here, never let your wife get involved in ANY kind of porn/sexual modeling.*


Wait, maybe I should have asked, she wasn’t a stripper was she?


----------



## Jandasmythe

Ok so I’ve spoken to the wife and her friend and as anticipated they were less than happy. They have spoken to the photographer and I’m “invited” to go along to the session with the wife and her friend and watch a shoot. So will see how bad it is and then decide how hard to stamp the foot down.


----------



## Tasorundo

How will you ever know if that is what a session without you is?


----------



## Jandasmythe

Tasorundo said:


> How will you ever know if that is what a session without you is?


I’m hoping I can gauge if it seems “strained” or “put on” when I’m there


----------



## DudeInProgress

Jandasmythe said:


> I’m hoping I can gauge if it seems “strained” or “put on” when I’m there


This is a disaster waiting to happen.

Why is it hard for you to tell her no?
“No, I will not have my wife involved in softcore (or hard-core) porn. No I will not have my wife involved in sexual photo shoots. No I will not have my wife marketing her sexuality to the world.”
If that’s more important to her than you and her marriage, then she’s free to be a titty model or a porn star all she wants, but not as your wife.

Brother, there is no way this ends well. You have to stop it now. And if you can’t put a stop to this as her husband, you’re already ****ed because this will go down hill fast, and it will get a lot worse.


----------



## DudeInProgress

Jandasmythe said:


> Ok so I’ve spoken to the wife and her friend and as anticipated they were less than happy. They have spoken to the photographer and I’m “invited” to go along to the session with the wife and her friend and watch a shoot. So will see how bad it is and then decide how hard to stamp the foot down.


You already know how hard to stamp the foot down, you’re just struggling to do it.

And you don’t need to be “invited” anywhere, it’s your ****ing wife, who is taking off her clothes for other people and a camera.

This is ridiculous and you were soft and you caved. Your wife already thinks you’re weak and doesn’t respect you and now she thinks you’re even weaker. That’s why you’re in the situation in the first place.

Seriously, it doesn’t matter what you agreed to in the past what you “thought” you might be OK with, it doesn’t matter. You are not obligated to go along with this in any way at all. You need to tell her no. A hard no. No more of this modeling, at all, ever. Not maybe, not we’ll see. Not well maybe if you promise to go back and stay within the boundaries that you have already pushed.

NO. Unless she wants to end the marriage. And it doesn’t matter how she feels about it and it doesn’t matter how much validation she gets from the photographer telling her she’s hot or all the men jerking off to her, and it doesn’t matter how much money she can make. You’re her husband, you set the standards for what you will accept in your marriage.

The only way you maybe survive without this thing eating you and spitting you out later, is to take control, regardless of her manipulation or anger or crying or whatever, and shut this whole thing down now.


----------



## jlg07

WHo cares if it's ok when you go -- they are grooming her to get naked (which she has already done) and MUCH WORSE. IF YOU are ok with her getting into the sex trade, then go ahead.
I think you are playing with fire -- as in a HUGE disaster for your marriage.
I agree with others -- shut this down NOW -- and have her "boot" that other friend. I bet SHE has TONS of MUCH WORSE than showing boobs pics/videos by now.


----------



## ConanHub

Hmm.. Perhaps this should be moved to one of the photo threads?😋


----------



## Al_Bundy

Jandasmythe said:


> Ok so I’ve spoken to the wife and her friend and as anticipated they were less than happy. They have spoken to the photographer and I’m “invited” to go along to the session with the wife and her friend and watch a shoot. So will see how bad it is and then decide how hard to stamp the foot down.


Less than happy about what?? It's just pictures right? Nothing shady right? What's there for them to not be happy about? 

Still doesn't address why she needs to do this. You even said it's stuff she wouldn't do for you but she's doing it for a stranger's money. Doesn't that mean anything to you? 

Seriously man, stop and consider this for a moment. You think this is ok, but you have heard from at least 30 people that disagree. Look at the math on that. There's a lot of experience on this site. Don't disregard it, nobody on this thread has been saying anything over the top, it's all very real advice. 30 people telling you the damn stove is hot, but you still want to put your hand on it.

If you do go I'd bet there will be someone taking pictures of you standing off to the side while your wife's bodyparts are hanging out. You'll be in her next photo set but not in a good light.


----------



## Harold Demure

You know sometimes I look at how the OP responds to really good advice, sigh and think “oh, man well at least people tried”.

Good luck to you but I don’t think it is going to end well. Your wife already puts getting her kit off above your marriage. Doesn’t that tell you something? Why would you want to be with a person like that?


----------



## Evinrude58

The whole thing reeks. Your wife and her friend are very likely banging random dudes at the “photo shoots” and filming it and selling the crap. Who is paying good money for this kind of nonsense?. Nobody but the porn industry. You should nix this crap if only out of the totally legitimate fear that your wife is going to disappear and become a sex slave in some sex trafficking ring. 
your wife is playing with fire. For you not to stop it shows a lot about you. And for you to describe it as “hot”??????
Dude, really? What’s hot about your wife undressing for other men for money???????
It’s dangerous, trashy, ridiculous, and sure to end as a gigantic train wreck. But have it your way. “Investigate”. SMH


----------



## SunCMars

He seems... OK.

For now.

Later, I suspect, not OK.

The paid and nude modeling he is good with.

He can be excitedly bought.
Just as his wife, is.

Soon, not too long, she will do more nude modeling to some cute guy.

Or maybe, a rich guy who needs a willing gal for his private parties.
Yes, the rich guy will pay.

All, at the cost of your marriage. A side job as a hot wife, may be irresistible for her, down the line.
Old, and boring you will be left holding the bag.

The little bag that hold your (out and in the cold) testes.


----------



## SunCMars

Jandasmythe said:


> I’m hoping I can gauge if it seems “strained” or “put on” when I’m there


Uh, yeah...

Wasted time and finger clicks...

They will do the vanilla shoots while you are present.

The bone in the ham will be shot when you are absent.


----------



## In Absentia

well, if she is paid a lot more and your sexual life has improved massively...


----------



## SunCMars

In Absentia said:


> well, if she is paid a lot more and your sexual life has improved massively...


Umm.

Those pluses are nice while they last.

Somewhere down that twisty, racy road, OP will find himself in last place.

Last, alone, alas; no wife, no sex.

She still doing the wet-grind and grinning, he having but dried-out, ground-to-dust tears.


----------



## Blondilocks

I haven't read all of the pages so maybe I should keep my mouth shut; but, has anyone pointed out that your wife is a prostitute?


----------



## Rowan

Has anyone pointed out that it's Spring Break for a lot of middle schools, high schools and colleges......


----------



## Divinely Favored

Jandasmythe said:


> T
> 
> Thats kind of what worries me, I was fine with just her in underwear posing. I thought her doing it was quite sexy and a bit of a turn on but she’s already let them photograph her in ways I would never have thought she’d have willingly done but she doesn’t see the things they’ve asked her to do as really that different.


I would be on set when done if you are allowing her to do this. Remember one story about wife hooking up with photographer. I would demand all photographs be sent to you. Is photographer female. 
Maybe she gets off on knowing guys will be jerking off to her pictures. Many photos involve scenes with male model as well. I would call BS and say i want to see file with her name on it so see photo downloads, not shots they want you to see.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Jandasmythe said:


> It’s not so much “extras” as I feel that what she’s doing has changed and she feels it’s still what we agreed.
> 
> when she started they had her dress in lingerie outfits like for example a bra, panties, suspender belt and high heels. She’d pose in those in various poses then remove her bra and pose some more then at the end they’d have her pull her panties a bit to the side but as she was quite hairy I figured you couldn’t see much so it was ok and our sex life did improve a lot.
> 
> Then recently for example, they had her dress in just a nylon body stocking and high heels and do some poses in a big armchair, ending up with her with one leg over each arm which basically would leave everything exposed. They then offered her some extra cash to shave herself bare and then hold herself open a little in some more poses.
> 
> I feel this is different but she insists she is still just posing in lingerie and flashing her *** a bit which I agreed to and found a bit of a thrill knowing she was doing that.


Thats what she tells you anaway.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Jandasmythe said:


> I was ok when it seemed “soft” and it was just nice undies then topless then a quick flash when you couldn’t really see much. Now the outfits and poses seem much more exposing to me but she claims she’s still just going as far as we agreed and showing the same “bits” to the camera.
> 
> we don’t have kids so that’s not an issue


Sex has upticked. So.eSo.eone on the set has brought out some sexual side of her she is getting off on. Do a photo search to find their porn site and search to find out if she has photos with other hod boy models in other poses. Just be a little bit and she will be into doing porn scenes with some guy or girl.


----------



## Sfort

Who are the photographer's clients? Is this "studio" in New York or LA? Read the tea leaves.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Why would there be need to ask....so they will have a toned down shoot for you and go back to wild stuff when you are not around. Just show up no warning. Go to all of her shoots. She gets mad there is a problem...they are hiding things. Get copies of photos and do google search for the photos and then search the site that leads you to. You do not want to know what they are doing.


----------



## Numb26

Anybody got the link?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Numb26 said:


> Anybody got the link?


You know OP already has a link.


----------



## SunCMars

Rowan said:


> Has anyone pointed out that it's Spring Break for a lot of middle schools, high schools and colleges......


Could be...

Us, 'more settled' folks, have no idea what goes on in the rest of our sordid world.

Anything goes, does go, and has gone.

On and on, generation after generation.

For those who live these sheltered lives....be grateful!

Aye. 


_Are Dee-_


----------



## Talker67

what is the context?
is she modelling this lingerie in some woman's clothing store to other women?
or is she is the back room of some sleazy bar "modeling" for drunken guys?

there are legitimate modeling jobs, but this one does not sound like that is the case.


----------



## hinterdir

Jandasmythe said:


> My wife has been doing some lingerie modelling to earn a little extra cash, I was really surprised when she told me that her friend had been doing it and she would like to try it and make some extra cash. My wife is not the most adventurous when it comes to sex etc so although at first I found the idea quite erotic I’m not sure how I feel about it now she’s been doing it a while and has recently admitted that the poses she’s been doing lately have been a little bit “sexier” than just lingerie as they pay her more to be as she puts it, “A little more daring”. She swears no sex or other people are involved but some of the things she’s done she wouldn’t even consider if I asked her to do them. She insists she only poses solo wearing the things they give her to wear and posing the way they tell her and it’s just “posing”. I’m wondering what other husbands think. I was ok when I thought it was just lingerie but although she says it’s pretty much the same, I’m not sure I feel it is. Am I over reacting ?


This is a no go for me.
My wife would not be doing this.
If she just did it anyway then we would divorce.
For my eyes only.

This would be a no go right from the beginning. If she even posed for 1 photo it would be a divorce.

OP why did you let even 1 more photoshoot to ever occur?
Man....what a weak cuckhold move.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

hinterdir said:


> This is a no go for me.
> My wife would not be doing this.
> If she just did it anyway then we would divorce.
> For my eyes only.
> 
> This would be a no go right from the beginning. If she even posed for 1 photo it would be a divorce.


It would be interesting to hear how the shoot he attended went. I wouldn't want this from the get go, but I can see how some sexy lingerie shots may be okay. However, this has been escalating from no nudity to full on crotch shots. She went from lingerie to porn, plain and simple. It won't be long before she is "posing" with another person.


----------



## Numb26

Anybody get copies of the shoot? Asking for friend


----------



## OnTheFly

Numb26 said:


> Anybody get copies of the shoot? Asking for friend


Speaking of friend, I’d have a chat with the friend who talked his wife into this. Or maybe it happened, I don’t know, I read the first page then skipped to the last page to see if she cheated.....which I assume will happen eventually.


----------



## In Absentia

Why are we resurrecting this?


----------



## Lostinthought61

In Absentia said:


> Why are we resurrecting this?


 the dog days of summer


----------



## jlg07

Is it time for @MattMatt and the ZOMBIE CAT!!!!?????? (BTW Matt, I LOVE those zombie cats --hysterical!)


----------



## frenchpaddy

my wife used to model all types of styles , i managed her and it was the best thing she ever did to help her feel good about his self ,

she still has super legs , modeling is not for everyone 
and many bf don't like the idea of their gf in lingerie but ok with them in swimsuit which is much the same 
same coverage any way 

it is like every field you get some sick people that give the rest a bad name


----------



## BigDaddyNY

frenchpaddy said:


> my wife used to model all types of styles , i managed her and it was the best thing she ever did to help her feel good about his self ,
> 
> she still has super legs , modeling is not for everyone
> and many bf don't like the idea of their gf in lingerie but ok with them in swimsuit which is much the same
> same coverage any way
> 
> it is like every field you get some sick people that give the rest a bad name


Yeah, but how would you feel if it progressed from lingerie and swim suits, to topless, to little peeks at her vag, to finally shaving, spread eagle opening her vagina up for the world to see? It was very obvious where this situation was heading. I wouldn't be surprised if OP's wife were on Porn Hub right now the way this was progressing.


----------



## MattMatt

@jlg07 Annnndddd here we go! The Zombie Cat has decided this is also a thread that belongs in the kitty litter box of life, so here goes!









Also, I haven't seen this in years.


----------

